# Comment transformer un icône pour le rendre transparent ?



## Caitlin (21 Juin 2008)

Bonjour à tous !

Voilà j'aurais voulu savoir si quelqu'un pouvait m'expliquer comment passer de ça : 









à ça : 








et tout ça grace à GIMP ? 


En fait je suis en train de bosser sur le set d'icone Albook qui compte pres de 300 icones et ce set transparent que j'ai choppé sur le net qui n'en compte qu'une 100aine ... 

Comme il se ressemble bcp je suppose que c'est a partir d'albook que le second a été fait ... et comme je voudrai le set complet en transparent ca m'aiderait de connaitre la méthode 

Merci d'avance 

PS : si quelqu'un connait un tuto deja existant sur le net je suis preneuse ce sera aussi bien, mais si quelqu'un a le courage de tout m'expliquer je suis ouverte a toute aide


----------



## giga64 (21 Juin 2008)

Va voir par là pour un début d'explication 

Une fois que tu as obtenu le dessin de l'icône et le masque de transparence tu peux créer une icône complète avec *Icon Composer* (dans les DevTools sur ton DVD d'instal) par exemple...

Mais bon, je ne suis pas expérimenté en la matière :rateau:

@+


----------



## Caitlin (21 Juin 2008)

Merci pour ta réponse giga64 

Mais j'avoue je me suis un peu perdu lol je voyais plutot une manip que sur GIMP et peu etre un peu plus simple juste une modif au niveau des calques et du canal alpha ... 

J'ai tenté avec le canal alpha ... l'icone passe bien en transparent le pb c'est que le motif centrale apparait très "plat" et gris presque noir ... on perd tout l'effet de profondeur ... je pense qu'il y une étape que j'ai loupée mais j'ai pas encore trouvé 

Si quelqu'un sait qu'il ne se gène pas pour la faire partager :love:


----------



## Larme (22 Juin 2008)

S'il est gris, pour le mettre en blanc, un Cmd+I devrait suffire.
Pour lui donner un peu de relief, suffit juste de lui rajouter un ombre (un des script-fu le fait).
Et je pense discerner un petit flou ensuite


----------



## Caitlin (22 Juin 2008)

lol ! et en français ca donne quoi ? :mouais:

Dsl g oublié de précisé : je suis vmt débutante sur GIMP alors si tu pouvais m'expliquer ca je t'en serait très reconnaissante 

Merci d'avance


----------



## keyser-soze (16 Septembre 2008)

bonjour je voudrais bien savoir ou tu a choper le pack d'icone transparent
merci
batimelec@hotmail.fr


----------

